# Lightweight but spacious tent?



## Fandango (20 Jan 2011)

It's nearly time to break out the tent for this years continuation of my round the UK tour, but the hills of Yorkshire nearly killed me last year, so I have decided to try and drastically reduce the weight I carry. Any half decent hill and I am walking with the 35KG I usually lug around, OK I like a piece of toast in the morning :-) 

The tent I use at the moment is perfect for me but weighs in at 5KG. What I would like is a tent that weighs under 2.5KG but, and here is the main point of the post, it has to have enough headroom so that I can sit up on my Exped Downmat seat. I am 6 feet tall standing btw. I find it very uncomfortable to sit up without the back support offered by this awesome device, but many lightweight tents are like nylon coffins. Some look like they might work, the Duolite for example, but I can't find anywhere in the Southampton area that has these or other good quality tents on display. If anyone knows where I can see this kind of tent in the Southampton area, please tell me where. I don't really want to spend more than £300 but I might for the perfect tent. The Duolite is available for £125 at the moment which seems a good deal here

Does anyone with a lightweight tent use an Exped or Thermarest chair inside their tent without hitting their head on the top of the tent?


----------



## PpPete (20 Jan 2011)

The "seedhouse" models from the american brand Big Agnes have a good reputation for high usable volume compared with weight, but only available mail order in UK.

In Southampton area I'd start off having a look to see what GoOutdoors are offering at the moment. I bought a Vaude Ultralight from them at a very good price a while ago, but that may be too small for you.


----------



## Fandango (20 Jan 2011)

PpPete said:


> The "seedhouse" models from the american brand Big Agnes have a good reputation for high usable volume compared with weight, but only available mail order in UK.
> 
> In Southampton area I'd start off having a look to see what GoOutdoors are offering at the moment. I bought a Vaude Ultralight from them at a very good price a while ago, but that may be too small for you.



I looked at the Vaude Taurus Ultralight. Looks a nice lightweight tent Go Outdoors in Southampton are out of stock at the moment sadly. Can you sit up in it with 100-150mm or so above your head for the seat?

I'll check out Seedhouse. Thanks.


----------



## mark (20 Jan 2011)

It's far from cheap (especially at UK prices), but the Black Diamond Mega-Light (http://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/en-gb/shop/mountain/shelters/mega-light) would fit the bill. I've owned a couple of versions since they started offering this design in the mid '80s, they offer a very good weight to interior space ratio. Sometimes I use the floor, sometimes I just use a sheet of polythene.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jan 2011)

what about Blacks in Southampton


----------



## dragon72 (20 Jan 2011)

I've got a Vaude Taurus Ultralite and, much as I love it and want to praise it, I would say that its _*only*_ minus-point is vertical space. So I think it's not what you're after.


----------



## spriag (20 Jan 2011)

I've got a vango spirit 200+.

Pretty much fits your bill. Is pretty light, good sized porch etc. Think if you youtube it theres a video of someone panning a camera around his.

At 6ft you might just be able to sit up in the highest part of the tent. It's not super roomy but has got a bit of head space.


----------



## Fandango (20 Jan 2011)

I called Blacks in Southampton, they don't have any tents on display at all which seems a bit odd for a camping shop :-)

The Vango Spirit is a nice tent for cycle camping, I admired another cyclists once, shame I didn't ask him if I could sit in it. Sadly Go Outdoors don't do that model so it's hard to get to see one. I have a feeling it isn't quite high enough tbh.

The Black Diamond would bust the budget a bit once I have bought the floor, insides etc.

Thanks for the info though, hopefully the solution is out there.


----------



## HelenD123 (20 Jan 2011)

I was very pleased with my Terra Nova Solar Superlite 2.2 . I'm 5ft 9 and can sit up straight in it. Using one of the chair kits you're usually reclined back slightly so you might be OK. I got a good deal on it from Uttings Outdoors but they're showing it as discontinued now though.


----------



## fimm (20 Jan 2011)

Have a look at the Hilleberg Akto. Expensive, but I think it would do what you want (it feels huge inside to me, addmittedly I'm only 5'7" and female).


----------



## rualexander (20 Jan 2011)

Second hand Hilleberg Nallo 2, they come up on Ebay every so often.


----------



## willem (20 Jan 2011)

The tallest single hoop tents are probably the Helsport Ringstind models: 110 cm. One of my really tall friends has one and he is happy. The msr Hubba HP and Hubba Hubba HP are also quite tall, and over a larger area. You would really need to try. Even the two persons variants of these two tents are under 2 kg.
If none of this is tall enough, there is always the Terra Nova Laser Space 2. However, it is some 3 kg. Personally, I do not feel there is a role for chairkits in a lightweight outfit (and I am no longer young).
Willem


----------



## HelenD123 (20 Jan 2011)

willem said:


> Personally, I do not feel there is a role for chairkits in a lightweight outfit (and I am no longer young).



Or heavyweight outfits. I think I used mine 3 times in 6 months. It won't be going on future trips.


----------



## Kirstie (20 Jan 2011)

We have an MSR hubba hubba and my other half, who is 5'11" can sit upright in it to get dressed etc. Because of the height of the tent, it doesn't feel too small even when we are both in there. It also has a porch on both sides which is good for storage. We once had to spend a day in it when it poured down and it didn't get claustrophobic at all.


----------



## upsidedown (20 Jan 2011)

The Decathlon T3 Ultralight Pro is about 2.9K, not much over your target. I'm 6'6" and have masses of room to lie and sit up. Very easy to pitch and less than a hundred quid. You can buy online now aswell.


----------



## mike1026 (20 Jan 2011)

Have a look at the Shangri-La 5 : 2.46 kg with bug proof inner and 1.8 metre tall! See Here


----------



## P.H (20 Jan 2011)

HelenD123 said:


> I was very pleased with my Terra Nova Solar Superlite 2.2 . I'm 5ft 9 and can sit up straight in it. Using one of the chair kits you're usually reclined back slightly so you might be OK. I got a good deal on it from Uttings Outdoors but they're showing it as discontinued now though.


It is a fantastic tent, but at 6'2" I can't sit on my airbed without my head touching the top. Not by much and not a problem for me. I don't know how much higher the chair kit is, one to try before buying.


For space to weight ratio, the Golite Shangri La 3 would take some beating. Not everyones cup of tea, I didn't get on with the similar previous model.

http://www.hike-lite...angri-La+3.html

EDIT - Beaten to it...or the Shangri La 5 as suggested above.


----------



## Fandango (20 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the great info! Not sure I'm a tipi kinda guy really, but the Hubba Bubba certainly looks nice, and although it isn't really taller than most tents, the design is such that there is a nice dome to sit in rather than the coffin shape of some lightweight tents, the Helsport is slightly higher but the tent is a bit coffiny - I know, a new word . Unless anyone has any other ideas it looks like it's between the Duolite and the Hubba Bubba which are similar designs. Anyone have a Duolite? It's certainly a much cheaper option.

As for the chair, I wouldn't leave home without it, or the Exped mat. It's old age I'm afraid, I can't sit up unsupported for long without getting a back ache, and the chair is so great for reading or watching stuff on my Ipod. I'm amazed you went right across Canada without using it all the time Helen - loved your blog btw - it can only be because you are young fit and beautiful


----------



## willem (20 Jan 2011)

I had a second look at your original post, and your concern is really to reduce weight from the current 35 kg - and rightly so. I really think that if that is the problem, there are umpteen easier ways to reduce your luggage weight other than going for another tent. I am sure you can reduce that weight by almost half without investing much. After that, and only after that, is it time to invest in much lighter gear. I can tour in the UK (not yet now) with about 15 kg in just two rear paniers (plus the tent on top of the rack) and a bar bag. And I am not lacking in comfort. I use a warm and comfortable 2 person tent, an exped downmat, a Trangia stove for cooking real meals, and enough clothes to keep me warm and dry, and even vaguely respectable looking in the evenings. I turn 58 next week.
Willem
p.s. invest in some scales


----------



## P.H (20 Jan 2011)

willem said:


> And I am not lacking in comfort.


So what? You're not him, or me. How could you possibly know what makes anyone else comfortable? Again and again and again we read the same mantra, I can do it on 15kg, two panniers are better.... I don't know how limited your experience is to think that your way has to be the only way. I don't know how much kit anyone else has to carry to stay happy, I do know not having it will spoil any tour far more than carrying a bit more weight. The question is about tent heights, nobody has asked what weight to carry, please give it a rest.


----------



## Fandango (21 Jan 2011)

Please don't fall out guys, everyone has their own way that works for them. I have only been touring for two years, and until now I have carried everything including the kitchen sink. There are up sides to this but I would like to be able to get up hills. There is a hill outside Whitby where I struggled to even push the bloody thing up the hills!

One other reason I struggle is that I weigh 18 stone, so some of you could carry the weight of luggage I do and still be driving the same weight as me without any luggage. 

I plan to cut out most food, and might get a Trangia mini just enough to make tea and heat water. On your own it is pretty cheap to eat in pubs but a cuppa in the morning is nice. I am hoping to get everything in two large panniers if possible, we'll see. I may try Bed and Breakfasts but they are pretty pricey these days and I'm never quite sure where I will end up.

Saving 3KG on the tent seems a good saving, which is why I am looking for a lightweight one, but I can't live without my chair, hence the search for a light tent with decent height. If only they would make a version of my cheap Coleman jobbie with lightweight materials I would buy it in a flash.


----------



## Ticktockmy (21 Jan 2011)

Why not make your own tent, as you say you have a tent which is ok for you but heavy, then why not use that as a pattern but use greater Dimensions and lighter Materials ; tent fabric i.e., ripstop nylon, tape, poles etc are readily available to purchase as separate items from different suppliers, so if the missus has a sewing machine, there’s a challenge for you:-)


----------



## bigjim (21 Jan 2011)

I'm a bit confused about the sitting up thing. I'm 6'2" and I have 2 tents. A north face particle 13 weighs 1.9K and 105cm high and a ridiculously cheap, waterproof asda dome, cost £7.50 weighs 1.3K and 94cm high. I can sit up in both of them. is the height thing because of the chair that you require?


----------



## doog (22 Jan 2011)

dragon72 said:


> I've got a Vaude Taurus Ultralite and, much as I love it and want to praise it, I would say that its _*only*_ minus-point is vertical space. So I think it's not what you're after.





Ive the same tent but luckily I have long legs and a short body






Sitting up isnt an issue


----------



## willem (22 Jan 2011)

Well, I do think weight is what the original post was all about. Here is an older guy like me who finds it hard to get up the hills, and who rightly concludes that the combined weight of himself and his luggage is responsible, together with age/lack of fitness. Climbing is all about beating gravity, and that is elementary physics: reduce the weight. His idea was that his tent could be lighter, and that may be so. However, I think that if he is carrying 35 kg, there may be other options, the more so since he likes his tent for its height. Striking the balance between the comfort provided by carrying weight and the comfort of not carrying weight is a personal thing, of course. However, 35 kg is a lot, and there may be very good ways to reduce it without losing much comfort. Alternatively, the same comfort may weigh less if you spend money on modern gear. The methodology is that you try to decide where losing weight means the least loss of comfort, and where you may spend your money best to loose weight but not (or not much) comfort. From my experience there are plenty of opportunities if you start at 35 kg.
So what is that experience, and why do I give these examples? I have now camped for about half a century, from my childhood when we drove all over Europe, camping in a bungalow tent (and a litle tent for me and my kid brother), through backpacking with old fashioned lightweight gear (13-16 kg) in my school and student days, to cycle camping from my mid twenties until now. I started buying modern gear when our first child was born, fifteen years ago, and we wanted to continue cycle camping. Money was tight, but we needed some new stuff because of the kids, and it had to be lightweight because otherwise the two of us could never carry all that luggage and the two kids on two bikes. Each time we needed something new we bought something light (like our 5kg Hilleberg Keron 4gt family tent), making do with the older stuff that was still in working condition, because the budget did not go any further. In recent years, we finally replaced all the decades old heavy gear because it was finally completely worn, because the budget was now there, and because we had learned enough about the modern gear to know what we needed. A memorable trip was a few years ago when we crossed Switzerland with the kids, cycling from Basle to Como. That was tough, because even after much investment in lighter gear my wife and I were still carrying most of the weight, of course. In recent years I have also begun to do more adventurous solo trips with friends, such as last summer with the Dutch cycle touring club to Norway. For some pictures of that, see http://picasaweb.goo...orwegen/Anneke# My loaded bike is the bike on the left in picture 6. On that trip I was carrying 18 kg, because I had taken the gear to cope with potentially rather cold (i.e minus 10 at altitude) and wet weather. Leave that home, and I am down to 15 kg.
Without the rather serious weight reductions of the last few years, I could not do such trips anymore. I don't know about others, but I think climbing ability is the thing you loose most when you grow older. So that is where I compensate by using my experience of what I need and what not, and by replacing for example a bulky and heavy old sleeping bag with a cotton outer with expensive light stuff like the PHD bags that I can now afford. Going light allows me to go and to continue to go to places where I could not go otherwise.
I really do not want to impose my views and experiences on anyone. However, when, like here, I read about an older guy like myself (at 57) who struggles to lug his 35 kg up a hill, I sympathise (been there, done that too), and I think I have a relevant story. Particularly if he himself realizes that weight is his problem. The cycle touring world is only just beginning to recognize the possibilities that have been discovered by the ultralight movement in backpacking, where a luggage weight of 5-10 kg is now almost the norm. You will not see me go down that low, but I do think we can take a leaf from their book.
Finally, comfort. I do not know what others find comfortable, and comparing notes when you are travelling with others can be fascinating. For me it is not about replicating home. It is about not lacking the basics of a good night's rest (I have an Exped Downmat but would buy a cheaper and lighter Synmat Basic now), warmth in cold weather, protection against the elements, safety (I will always take an emergency blanket etc), and a good meal of freshly cooked ingredients. I make real coffee every morning, I will not drink my wine from a coffee mug, and you will not see me in a cramped tent like a Terra Nova Laser. For me a Ringstind 2 or a Hubba Hubba HP for two represent about the minimum for comfortable solo camping. In the evenings you will not see me dressed in cycling lycra. And yet, all this adds up to only 15+ kg.
As for a tent for tall people: how tall are you sitting up on your chair? The vast majority of small 2 person tents are in the 90-100 cm inner height range, and even that often only at one point. The Ringstind is the tallest that I know at 110 cm, and I have seen the 2 person model and I think it is pretty spacious for one person. The Hubba Hubba HP (get the HP version for camping in the UK or you will be cold) is the most spacious sub 2 kg 2 person tent that I know. It is a bit lower, but over a larger area. For anything taller, you are looking at mostly 3 person tents, so they will be heavier and more expensive for the same quality. So you really need to find out first what your precise requirements are.
Willem
p.s. there is of course the Tarptents Scarp 2: http://www.tarptent.com/products.html It is a bit fragile, however, and in windy UK conditions I would not use it without the extra cross poles.


----------



## PpPete (22 Jan 2011)

Ticktockmy said:


> Why not make your own tent, as you say you have a tent which is ok for you but heavy, then why not use that as a pattern but use greater Dimensions and lighter Materials ; tent fabric i.e., ripstop nylon, tape, poles etc are readily available to purchase as separate items from different suppliers, so if the missus has a sewing machine, there’s a challenge for you:-)



I've done this..... a few years ago mind..... . cost about £100 on materials to make a tent that was broadly equivalent to one that was then selling at about £300, but with some crucial design "improvements" of my own. Incidentally those design features were unavailable on any tent at that time - but are now commonplace.....I was ahead of my time. 

I took a lot of hours work but I was really pleased with the result.....only one downside, it leaked like the provierbal sieve when it rained


----------



## Fandango (22 Jan 2011)

I asked the wife how she felt about knocking me up a tent on the sewing machine, but I can't repeat what she said in here 

Thank you for taking the time to reply, and thank you Willem for the pm with very useful info, that I will definitely benefit from. Your bike in the picture looks nice and light. I don't suppose you have a blog with a gear list somewhere?

Bigjim, the height is due to the chair, yes, I am not a giant myself, but I can't sit up in a tent comfortably without the chair. I tend to sit reading or watching videos on my Ipod for reasonable periods of time.

The Hubba Bubba certainly looks nice in that it has a fairly high dome so that there should be space around my head, however the Duolite looks very similar and is considerably cheaper so I'd love to hear from someone with a Duolite if there is anyone out there?


----------



## billflat12 (23 Jan 2011)

Not sure about your choice of the duolite but recently looked at a wild country duolite tourer by tera nova with my brother before he settled on a vango spirit 200+ (which is the same size) am sure the headroom is only 1m high max on both models which in my opinion was to low using any adult chair with backrest, i myself bought a £99 4kg vango omega250 , simply because its 1200 high with larger porch , i enjoy extra space on longer tours especially on longer nights , or i just use a typical coffin type 2man lightweight tent an sit/live outside the tent when not sleeping.

If i had the extra £250-350 to spare when i bought my omega 250 i would probably have gone for the terra nova laser space 2 purely because your able to stand to dress. but would only save 1kg ? 

question of priorities i guess , if i was still in my teens i would maybe just make do with a survival blanket an a tarp. 



= *A lightweight Terra Nova Laser space 2 is 6ft tall with large porch area, maybe a little pricey but an excellent tent.*


* http://www.terra-nov...sign_award.html 
site currently offering 30% off for trade ins. 

better discount here http://www.sportsdir...3157?src=google
*


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Jan 2011)

PpPete said:


> > why not make your own tent...
> 
> 
> I've done this..... a few years ago mind..... . cost about £100 on materials to make a tent that was broadly equivalent to one that was then selling at about £300, but with some crucial design "improvements" of my own. Incidentally those design features were unavailable on any tent at that time - but are now commonplace.....I was ahead of my time.
> ...



Laughed my arse of at this! Thank you


----------



## Brommyboy (24 Jan 2011)

You can get advice from these guys: http://fellclub.org.uk/
My camping gear, luxury by the standards of many, totals about 23kg, and that includes the tools and spares necessary for the small wheeler!


----------



## Fandango (24 Jan 2011)

billflat12 said:


> If i had the extra £250-350 to spare when i bought my omega 250 i would probably have gone for the terra nova laser space 2 purely because your able to stand to dress. but would only save 1kg ?
> 
> question of priorities i guess , if i was still in my teens i would maybe just make do with a survival blanket an a tarp.
> 
> = *A lightweight Terra Nova Laser space 2 is 6ft tall with large porch area, maybe a little pricey but an excellent tent.*



If I was in my teens I'd be having sex all weekend so wouldn't be cycling around the country 

However, being an old fart, that tent looks awesome! It's a bit heavier than I would like, but still 2KG lighter than my current one, and spacious in width and porch too. It is a bit ouchy on the price, but unless anyone can come up with a similar one I think I may have to bite the bullet. Thanks for finding it!

Brommyboy, thanks for the link, they have quite a lot of interesting stuff about saving weight, a good read.


----------



## HelenD123 (24 Jan 2011)

You can get a substantial discount if you look around. The best price I found for my Terra Nova tent was from Uttings Outdoors and the service was great.


----------



## Wardy (25 Jan 2011)

Fandango said:


> It's nearly time to break out the tent for this years continuation of my round the UK tour, but the hills of Yorkshire nearly killed me last year, so I have decided to try and drastically reduce the weight I carry. Any half decent hill and I am walking with the 35KG I usually lug around, OK I like a piece of toast in the morning :-)



Nothing wrong with a bit of a walk at times Fan, as long as it's not for too long. Have you got some good low gears on your bike? Mark you, I find that if I'm down to the two lowest gears on my bike I'm just as fast walking anyway!


----------



## Fandango (25 Jan 2011)

Wardy said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of a walk at times Fan, as long as it's not for too long. Have you got some good low gears on your bike? Mark you, I find that if I'm down to the two lowest gears on my bike I'm just as fast walking anyway!



I have a Ridgeback Panorama which is lovely and has lots of gears, but the combination of my 18 stone fat ass and 35KG of luggage was a bit too much last year. I can go up hills without any bags, so I want to get as near to that feeling as possible. The Laser space 2 is probably my perfect tent, I just wish it wasn't £340!


----------



## Wardy (26 Jan 2011)

Fandango said:


> I have a Ridgeback Panorama which is lovely and has lots of gears,...



I'm green with envy! Think it's a great bike. Still have my old Saunders Backpacker 2 tent of 70's ilk, but like you, comfort issues are starting to creep in! Lack of headroom is annoying as is navigating past the front pole and even though it's a two-person tent, dressing and undressing is a faff. I must say that weight now takes second place to comfort and (dare I say it) I've even found myself wondering if I still want to camp.


----------



## Fandango (27 Jan 2011)

Wardy said:


> I'm green with envy! Think it's a great bike. Still have my old Saunders Backpacker 2 tent of 70's ilk, but like you, comfort issues are starting to creep in! Lack of headroom is annoying as is navigating past the front pole and even though it's a two-person tent, dressing and undressing is a faff. I must say that weight now takes second place to comfort and (dare I say it) I've even found myself wondering if I still want to camp.



I am very happy with the bike, it is lovely, doesn't cycle up the hills for me though 

I have been wondering about the B&B option myself, but a lot of B&B's charge a fortune these days. I don't want a "boutique" experience, I just want a bed and a toilet for £20-30 which is hard to find. The other problem is that you have to prebook accommodation and I am never sure quite how far I will get in a day. I would get a bit bored having to stop at lunchtime because I had a good morning and there was still another 30 miles in my legs. I might try it though, just to see what touring with a couple of shirts and a pair of pants is like


----------



## Wardy (27 Jan 2011)

Fandango said:


> I am very happy with the bike, it is lovely, doesn't cycle up the hills for me though
> 
> I have been wondering about the B&B option myself, but a lot of B&B's charge a fortune these days. I don't want a "boutique" experience, I just want a bed and a toilet for £20-30 which is hard to find. The other problem is that you have to prebook accommodation and I am never sure quite how far I will get in a day. I would get a bit bored having to stop at lunchtime because I had a good morning and there was still another 30 miles in my legs. I might try it though, just to see what touring with a couple of shirts and a pair of pants is like



Know what you mean. For me, it seems it's the elasticity in my lungs which is sadly lacking on some hills. Met an Aussie racing cyclist many years ago en route to Cape Wrath and he described hills as "floaters" as he "just floated up them". Mark you, he had a lightly packed saddle bag and I had full camping gear. I did pick up a useful looking book recently, entitled "Cyclists & Walkers Welcome" and issued by the Tourist Board for England. It lists 500 quality-assessed hotels, B&B's and self-catering homes in England that "go out of their way to make special provisions for cyclists and walkers". It was reduced from £5.99 to £0.49p at one of The Works outlets and as I can't see any publication date, the average charges of between £25 and £35 for B&B could be questionable. Have you considered youth hostels? At least it would be a cheaper option if you failed to turn up for an online/phone booking - or if out of season you could phone to see what bookings they have and then take a chance. I've had sedentary car-driving "suitcase hostellers" turfed out of a full hostel in the past when I've arrived by bike, but I don't know if that would happen now. Another "string to your bow" perhaps.


----------



## bigjim (27 Jan 2011)

It always amazes me how they get to these prices [£400+] for a 2 man tent. You can buy huge weatherproof good quality 6 person family tents for less than half that price.
I suspect it is a case of what the market will stand.


----------



## Fandango (2 Feb 2011)

Thanks Wardy, but I'm not sure hostels would be for me. £25-30 for a B&B is reasonable, I think I will try a B&B tour to see how I get on, but depending on my business' end of year figures I might splash on the Laser Space 2. I do like the freedom of camping, and the money saved pays for dinner and beer 

Have to agree Bigjim, the price of lightweight tents is rather higher than I would like, but I suppose they use more expensive materials, and don't sell in large quantities due to the price - bit of a catch 22.


----------



## Fandango (19 Feb 2011)

Just to let you guys know I did listen to you. I have been watching prices for the Laser Space 2 and finally found one for a bargain price of £270 here. Slightly odd that they have the same tent for £350 here but they appear to be the same tent. Just placed the order so hopefully, if it's an error on their part they will honour the deal - I took a printout of the page. Looks like I will be camping in style this year, and the headroom is just awesome, you can also get a couple of bikes in the porch which will be great if there is nowhere to lock the bike to. 

Thanks for all the help, I'll report back later in the year on how it works out.


----------



## P.H (20 Feb 2011)

Fandango said:


> Just to let you guys know I did listen to you. I have been watching prices for the Laser Space 2 and finally found one for a bargain price of £270 here. Slightly odd that they have the same tent for £350 here but they appear to be the same tent. Just placed the order so hopefully, if it's an error on their part they will honour the deal - I took a printout of the page. Looks like I will be camping in style this year, and the headroom is just awesome, you can also get a couple of bikes in the porch which will be great if there is nowhere to lock the bike to.
> 
> Thanks for all the help, I'll report back later in the year on how it works out.


I think someone noticed the price error, it's £350 in both your links now. You may get lucky, but from what I understand they are not obliged to honour errors.


If it's the tent you want, I hope you just buy it anyway. I'm sure I've paid absurd amounts of money for some of my kit, if it's the right thing and I get the pleasure of using it I soon forget how much it cost.


----------



## Fandango (19 Jul 2011)

This is an old thread now but I just thought I'd give my impressions of the Laser Space 2 I bought following your recommendations. It is a great tent, it takes 5 minutes to put up and comes down even quicker, the height inside is perfect for sitting up on my Exped chair, I can actually sit in a folding full size chair if I want. The length is also a great feature, I can stretch out fully with no problems, it would be perfect for tall people. I love the porch, I can stand up and get dressed in it in comfort, my bike will also fit easily if there is nowhere to lock it up - there is a back entrance to the tent so I could use that if I wished. I was a bit concerned about the material as it seemed so thin, but it has proved durable, nothing has torn or broken, this is a top quality tent. Shame that the special offer price is no longer available but in my opinion it is still worth the money. If you are fed up camping in a coffin and you don't mind a bit of extra weight, you will be very happy with a Laser Space 2. Thanks for your help guys!


----------

